# Bunnysitting in Dallas Tx



## mrianah (May 18, 2014)

So I wrote this lengthy post and got deleted  so now I am just going to say, that we have two bunnies, our house is bunny prof and if you are ever going on a trip or something we would love to bunnysit for you! Free of course! 
Our bunnies are nurtured and are really friendly  and calm.


----------



## seachelle (Dec 11, 2014)

I have been looking for someone to bunnysit in the future! I don't currently have any trips planned, but I would definitely contact you when I do. I'm in Frisco.


----------



## astro (Sep 10, 2016)

mrianah said:


> So I wrote this lengthy post and got deleted  so now I am just going to say, that we have two bunnies, our house is bunny prof and if you are ever going on a trip or something we would love to bunnysit for you! Free of course!
> Our bunnies are nurtured and are really friendly  and calm.



Hi Mrianah, are you still available for bunny sitting in the DFW area?? My fiancé and I are new to the area and are looking for someone to watch our bunny when we go out of town in October for a few days. He is quite an amusing bunny to say the least. If you are still available please send me a pm!


----------

